

Firefox 14 intentionally breaks support for CSS transform skew() - stevekwan
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/wuhgi/firefox_14_intentionally_breaks_support_for_css3/
CSS3 transform has had support for skew() for quite awhile, allowing us to do cool things like rotate and manipulate objects that would otherwise just be boxes.<p>skew() has been replaced with skewX() and skewY() due to some confusion over how skew() works. That's fine - CSS3 is still a work in progress. But Firefox intentionally yanking support for such a major feature, that large portions of the internet rely on, seems like a very shortsighted decision to me.<p>Interesting fact: css3generator.com is now broken on Firefox due to this.
======
stevekwan
Sorry, my bad. The URL to the actual Mozilla ticket is here:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=775763>

